# fresh sugarmaple, how to cut?



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

hello all!!! got this freshly cut sugar maple from a tree cutting service that came to down my neighbors tree (is it wrong to pray for storms)??? Anyway I know I'm so green it's coming out my gills, but I figured it couldn't hurt to ask some questions. Given that ALL I have is a chainsaw no Alaskan mill and the like, the issues I have run across are:
1. it is scary difficult to keep the saw dead level while making my cuts especially with a medium powered saw. I've tried to remedy this by making sure i saw vertical but with a log this size it would take a team of caffeine frenzied Cossacks to get things going vertical. I'm working on plans for a hoist of some kind and will post plans for it in a bit but I am always on the lookout for a better way to do things.
2. I don't know if it's just experience that you all (especially ye alaskan millers) use to gauge where the best cuts will be to bring out the coolest grain or if there are any rules of thumb that dictate this.
3.is there a thickness that you all use most often?I know it's good for me to get as thin as possible to cut out some of the drying time. 
4. You all know of any connections for a possible job in the milling industry in TN Nashville area? I don't know if that is an appropriate question to ask here (sincerest apologies if it's not) but I'm constantly thinking about wood milling and want to excel as much as possible in the area of my life I'm most passionate about. I think about it constantly and don't see any point in staying in a job I'm not positively enamored with. I'm 26, two college degrees, strong as a horse, but lack some of the practical social connections necessary to get into the field. 
5. Is there a place on this website besides starting threads that can be used as a sort of blog section where I can chart progress, write down things I have noticed, go into the finer details of this extravagant quest, post pictures and so forth? My thread posts are cumbersome to say the least and I don't want to put all my thoughts on a thread for fear of scaring off responses...

WHEW! Anyway. I know my way of doing things is anything but standard at the moment (no alaskan mill no woodmizer and so forth) but Im all about some creative progression. Thanks for all the help put forth you all, I cant tell you how much help this site has given me already. 
And now for some sugar maple:thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That is silver (soft) maple, just FYI.

I have bitten my tongue since I saw this post yesterday...but no one else is replying. My advice (take it for what it is worth=try not to be offended) find a sawmill close to you (there are bunches) and have your logs milled before you hurt yourself freehand chainsaw milling. You can probably butcher that thing in your driveway...but why ? A guy with a bandmill will give you sooo much more usable lumber (and if you get to help him you will learn about milling the right way, answering many of the questions from your post)
Just eyeballing that butt log, that is maybe a $30 job here at my mill, milled out by a pro to your specs. How much gas/oil are you going to burn 1/2 assing (again no offense intended) an attempt to mill that ? Not to re-mention the safety factor, or the backbreaking labor.

Having said all that, that you probably didn't want to hear...I do like your desire to mill/learn about it. If you are determined not to have it milled by someone else (well, cause milling yourself is fun, I enjoy it) at the very least try to find a used/cheap chainsaw milling fixture like an Alaskan or Granberg, or fabricate one-they are not hard to make. Again the gain in yield alone will pay for the milling attachment.


.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

daren 0 offense taken my friend... if Im being a dummy and there's a better way then I want to hear about it. Its the only way to get better, know that sounds cliche-ish but it's true. Yes Alaskan mill is a must indeed. Its a money issue at the moment I would say... and when it comes down to it I don't know which is a better investment: saving a grand for a high powered saw and an alaskan mill or saving 3500 and getting a ten hp lt10 woodmizer or something similar. I like the idea of going to a professional and having them teach me or asking if I could lend a hand. That strikes me as a good way to get some conversations started about jobs in the field. BUT unfortunately I drive a nissan sentra beater which makes getting it there kind of a task. No idea on how much they would ask to come to my spot but I was thinking of just -going up to one of the local mills and just saying- Hey I don't know much about this stuff but I love working with wood more than anything and just want the opportunity to learn from you Im off wednesdays and sundays and I'll work for knowledge type deal. I have no idea if that's a bargain for those guys but it puts me one step closer if they say yes. The free handing stuff is indeed dangerous but im super serious about precautions and it HAS taught be a ton about my saw- sharpening cleaning, how much pressure to apply how to make the right cuts and so forth and the more I do it the more I learn about what I'm doing right and what I need improvement on. Im not saying its the best way to get stuff done my any means but I freaking love running a chainsaw and think wood is the most magical stuff on the planet, the history of it the look of it the story behind how it came to be! and free handing is the only way I know of (at the moment) to get to both those things. Anyway I do want to say that I really appreciate the dialogue Daren I rush home from work every day and check this site!hahaha. anyway, thoughts on the alaskan mill vs woodmizer and how to best approach the job/ internship thing would be much appreciated how did you get started? Have a good night all, 
Bond


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

daren how do you make an alaskan mill... are there plans out there? that would be a cheap alternative while saving for something better!!! also... yes... silver maple no doubt http://operatorchan.org/v/arch/src/v28315_identify-wood-746327.jpg


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I might be stepping off the curb too soon here but I kinda like your enthusiasm. I have an LT30 Woodmizer and if you could get here for a day I got several junk logs and flitches I need to saw up that I can't really afford to pay my employees to help me with. I promise you though that it will be like dangling a bottle of Jack Daniels in front of an alcoholic once you get started. Somerville, Tn 38068


----------



## woodtick greg (Sep 12, 2011)

*about chainsaw milling*

bond, all the things you wrote about your passion for wood and trees n desire to make lumber to use for personal enjoyment are things that we share as woodworkers. i got into chainsaw milling for the same reasons, also because i was on a budget also and i already had a large saw power head so all i had to due was get a milling attachment for my saw. what size cc is your saw? if you are as fit as you say you are, and as passionate about wood, and you have patience, you will be hooked as soon as you open your first log. sure their are lots of cons to csm but its the most bang for the buck if funds are tight and its fun, hard work but fun. with a csm you go to the log and slice it up and cary the boards out.:smile: its been awhile since i looked but i think you can get a granberg alaskan mill for about 250 ish, first log you mill will probably pay for itself. now that i have my granberg mill my lumber is free! sure i will buy a bandmill eventually but i will still keep and use the csm. it sounds like you have the drive so go for it. with my csm i have more lumber than i can use,and its very rewarding to give lumber away to my woodworkin friends, and they like to help mill, fellowship?


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

JMC, YES!!! Without a doubt. I just did an actual cartwheel. That sounds perfect, I'm off of work Sundays and Wednesdays and would love to come saw some logs. Let's put something on the books whenever you are free. Let me know what works for you and Ill be there bright and early and ready to work. You're totally right about the jack daniels alcoholic thing. I'm constantly on the lookout for new logs and run my saw from the time I get off work until it gets dark but without the help of friends, old and new, I wouldnt have even close to what Ive got now. So thank you sir, you just made my day:yes:.

Greg, I use a stihl ms 250. I bought it because I was not sure if I wanted to get into milling or chainsaw carving and it seemed like a middle of the road type saw. I think I read somewhere that in order to mill you need 100ccs or better. In the stihl line that means the ms880 although ive seen people on youtube do it with less. most of the logs I do are no bigger than 30 inches thick or so but it would be nice to have the capability to do more. The 250 has been an awesome learning saw but is not powerful enough to run a bar bigger than 20 inches. I run it on an 18" because twenty causes a loss in power and just alternate sides of the log all the way down. It makes planing a 3 hour long process but even after all that work it's still completely worth it to see all of that gorgeous wood beneath. I have never been disappointed. There is always a swirly twirly something another that just blows my mind. And on the fellowship side of the fence that was totally something I grew into. When I first started I had this whole self made man complex. I wanted to do everything by myself. It didnt take long to realize that pushing and lifting a 600 pound log is not something I can do alone. The next thing I found out is that I truly enjoy talking with other people about wood. There is nothing like talking to a person who gets as jazzed as you do. The face just lights up and there is this energy and excitement and kinship that I have never experienced before. You mentioned another point which I found to be spot on which is the giving back of information, experience and resources. Through talking with other folks it's been totally rewarding to share pieces and talk about new ideas. There is no downside. It moves everyone forward and stirs that mental honey pot. I almost feel bad taking money for a bowl or whatever because I enjoyed it so much. Thats like going to the movies and the theater pays you! 

Anyway, back to the sawdust fellas. Thanks again for all the help. JMC I dont know if there's a PM section on here but if there is shoot me a message on particulars, 
adios muchachos!
Bond


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Only 20 posts in almost 2 years as a member you may never get to PM. Just follow my link to my website and send me an email. Whereabouts arround Nashville are you?


----------



## woodtick greg (Sep 12, 2011)

bond, fyI I noticed in a northen tool catalog thet you can get a granberg milling 36" atachment for under 200 bucks. It can be used on smaller bars and will allow you to move up to a larger bar if you get a bigger saw. I would also recomend you look at baileys on line and get a ripping chain for your saw as it wont tax the power quite as bad, ripping chains clear the kerf of chips more eficiantly and and make smaller chips. if you are useing a standard chain for ripping you probably notice very long chips that can clog the saws clutch cover, this will rob the saw of power. also i find that ripping chains have far less potential for kick back and a smoother cut so you wont waste as much wood and spend less time at the jointer and planer. as far as saw size i say use what you have and upgrade when you can. 100 cc 0r bigger is ideal but costly if on a budget, you can get by with 70 to 80 cc but the trade of is in speed, not that a csm is fast anyway. look for a used saw and be patient. with a ripping chain and a 24" bar and the csm attachment on your saw you could probably get about an 18 to 20" cut and make 1 long slooowwww smooth cut that wont be hacked out, just listen to the saw and keep the rpm up. p.s. as far as moving big heavy logs get 2 cant hooks so a buddy can help u lol, you would be amazed what 2 guys with cant hooks can move and not kill themselves. and have fun with jmc milling, he will teach you alot, you will be stoked.:yes:


----------

